# No Links?



## SueC (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi all. I couldn't think of another forum to post this question in, so I hope you can help.

I recently ran across information on a competition that is put on annually by the Chicago Tribune newspaper. The contest runs from November, 2017 to February, 2018. I am very ready to submit my story (8,000) words but I have run into a situation that I've seen one time before.

There are several pages on the Internet for this comp. It is the Algren Fiction Contest, promoted by the Trib every year. There is a link on a page of rules that says "submit here." But when I click on that link, it takes me to another page with absolutely no access or way to submit a story. Every page I open has the same information, but no way to submit. They even say they use submittable, and stories cannot be submitted any other way.

Here is the heading on the page I keep being directed to which I find confusing. Like I said I have run into this once before, where a comp. was advertised but there was no way to submit. I repeatedly contacted the source, but got no response at all. Has anyone else ever run into this, and what would think this means? I did send an email to the Trib, but there no specific address to inquire about the contest. I just send it to the general email. Thanks for any thoughts.

[h=3]Chicago Tribune Nelson Algren Literary Contest[/h]*There are presently no open calls for submissions.*​[FONT=&quot]*Submissions for the 2018 Nelson Algren Literary Award are now open from Nov. 15, 2017, at 10:00 pm central time to February 7, 2018, at 11:59 p.m. CT.*
*The Chicago Tribune’s Nelson Algren Literary Awards is a nationally recognized contest for original short fiction, named in honor of the Chicago literary great Nelson Algren. The contest has been held annually since 1981. The award has been presented to a number of distinguished authors, including Louise Erdrich and Stuart Dybek. http://chicagotribune.com/algren *
[/FONT]


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Jan 15, 2018)

They may have hit their limit for number of submissions. I went to the submission page (https://algren.submittable.com/submit) and at the top it said, *There are presently no open calls for submissions.*


----------



## Cran (Jan 15, 2018)

[FONT=&Verdana]*There are presently no open calls for submissions.
*[/FONT]

I think this is the key phrase: it looks like they have closed submissions for some reason and that is why no submit link appears anywhere.


----------



## dale (Jan 17, 2018)

Do you have a submittable account? Because I just went to the link you provided and it let me right in to submit to the contest. A shame I don't have a short story written to submit. Lol. But it worked for me. Maybe try again.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 18, 2018)

dale said:


> Do you have a submittable account? Because I just went to the link you provided and it let me right in to submit to the contest. A shame I don't have a short story written to submit. Lol. But it worked for me. Maybe try again.


Me too.


----------



## SueC (Jan 18, 2018)

Well, will wonders never cease. I actually got a response from the Tribune, saying there had been a glitch and I could go ahead and submit. I do have a submittable account, which I love. You just send and there it is. The Trib person even wished me good luck, and I got the doc off and now I wait. June. Thanks all so much for your comments.


----------

